# The Cyprus Way or........?



## Guest (Aug 6, 2013)

This is an article from

Argos Animal Sactuary

Is this the way things are done in Cyprus? family is well known for the rescue work they are doing. They live here in Pissouri

Family and pets victimised by community council and terrorised by masked gunmen 
Why is it that when humans are in conflict, the family pets are the first ones targeted and bear the brunt and wrath of the avenger? The incredible events that you are about to read are not the figment of someone’s active imagination but an account of one family’s traumatic day to day existence in a community that they have been a part of for the last 3 years. The mother is well known amongst the animal movement as she is very active in the rescue, fostering and rehoming of many homeless animals. 
On the 17th July, we received the complaint from the family of the recent events which had escalated to such a degree that the family are afraid for their personal safety and that of their beloved pets. The family have rented their rural home in the picturesque village of Pissouri in the Limassol district for the past 3 years. The military family brought over their 5 dogs with them when they transferred to Cyprus and the wife and 12 year old daughter have for the most part been living alone on the estate as the husband is serving in Afghanistan. 
According to the family, the whole thing started 3 years ago, on the day they were moving into their new house, the neighbour welcomed them saying “Are you English? Don’t bother unpacking you white trash just take your things and go” During the course of the 3 years, various incidences occurred with the neighbour but the family chose to ignore them in favour of a quiet life. The situation though was aggravated when her young 12-year old daughter saw their next door neighbour stealing gravel from their property. The mother confronted the neighbour about this and told him that if he wanted something he should ask her and if she was able to give it to him she would. At this the neighbour became infuriated and like a madman started throwing rocks and flower pots and hurling abuse and threats at her. At 9pm that same evening, the neighbour and his son, trespassing on the family’s property, came across the young daughter and threatened her. The next day, the neighbour came onto the property again but this time in the company of five men armed with rifles and threatening her again that he was mafia and that she would regret it.
The neighbour, according to the family, lives in Limassol and has the house in Pissouri as a retreat. We are told that he is well connected with the village’s elders and the police and as a result of this feud, the community council and the police have proceeded to impose unacceptable sanctions against the family. Specifically: 
a) by order of the Mukhtar, the community council have recalled her 5 dog licences and are refusing the renew them and when they visited the council offices to ask the reasons behind this action the Mukhtar threw them out of the office
b) the council claimed that based on a European directive only 2 dogs are allowed per household so they will have to confiscate the other dogs. For this purpose, they told her that she had to choose which three dogs are to be surrendered and that same night both mother and daughter sat up all night crying and trying to decide which of their companions would have to be given up! The next day the council’s dog catcher went to the family’s home to collect the 3 dogs but on seeing the distraught family, left disgusted and did not want to be a part of this situation.
c) they were informed that during that week, the zoning of the farmland had been changed to residential therefore she could not keep their rescue horses.
d) the landlord told them to leave because he did not want any problems
e) the Pissouri police told her that if she wanted to make a statement she had to do it in 5 sentences
g) the Limassol police advised her that she needed a police escort to go into the village for any business or shopping
Last week, the stable fencing was deliberately smashed and the horses had escaped and were seen wondering along the busy main road. It was by sheer luck that a serious accident had been avoided, which was obviously the reason behind this act.
According to the family, when the neighbour is absent from the house, the masked gunmen with sawn-off shotguns make their appearance on her property and start shooting in the air. The incident was reported to the police who spoke to the village Mukhtar to ascertain what was going on. The mukhtar admitted that he had given them licence to shoot the bats at the church steeple which we have personally established that the church is 5km distance from the family’s home! We point out here that the bats are a protected species killing them is a criminal offence. 

The family have reported the whole incident to the Limassol police and although no formal statement has been taken from the family, they have been assured by the Inspector of the Limassol police that he is handling this case personally and will open a criminal file. 
In the meantime, for their own safety, the family have been compelled to hire bodyguards who patrol their farm on a 24-hour basis at great personal expense. 
Cyprus Voice for Animals have had a telephone conversation with the Secretary of the Pissouri community council, who has of course, denied that they had recalled the dog licences but just recalled them to check their expiry dates!!
We also brought to his attention the deliberate misleading information they told the family about the so-called EU directive and any question of confiscating her dogs is illegal and there is a procedure according to the Dog Law that has to be followed to establish if there is a nuisance factor and this requires that the council request the intervention of the District animal welfare committee to give a report. 
It is at least tragic that six cowardly bullies paraded on the family’s premises to display their macho strength and to frighten a defenceless woman and her 12 year old daughter and regrettable that two government authorities, the community council and the police, as is evident from the aforementioned facts, consented and supported the transgressors and with abuse of power and rascist attitudes, conducted themselves unacceptably. 
We are sorry to say that such attitudes and conduct as mentioned above are a regular phenomenon where government authorities abuse their power and instead of helping citizens, they intimidate them. Sadly, many citizens are afraid to mention all that is going on against them and one wonders where it is we are living; certainly not in a European state. It is evident that with the state’s present stance, it encourages people to take the law into their own hands for vindication. The population feels that there exists a chaos of problems that everybody is brushing under the carpet and nobody seems willing or competent to reform the system and enforce law and order so as to protect those citizens, who at the end of the day, pay their salaries.
We have brought this case to the attention of The Attorney General, Minister of Justice, Minister of Interior, Minister of Education and Chief of Police in the certainty that a full investigation will be launched and those responsible for such despicable behaviour are duly punished.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

This is a dreadful situation this family finds itself in and one to which the majority would sympathise.

However for the article to say this is a regular phenomenon is wide of the mark in my experience. While there are criminal actions occurring from time to time I've not heard of anything as extreme as this.

To try to paint all of Cyprus with this unpleasant brush will serve no good at all.

Pete


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2013)

PeteandSylv said:


> This is a dreadful situation this family finds itself in and one to which the majority would sympathise.
> 
> However for the article to say this is a regular phenomenon is wide of the mark in my experience. While there are criminal actions occurring from time to time I've not heard of anything as extreme as this.
> 
> ...


Oh no I don't want to do that. During our 3 months or so here we have got a lot of Cyprus friends and as I have written in another post half of our dog boarding customers are Cypriots.

What I see as a little scary is the corruption charges, but again I am not surprised. I have quickly been made aware how it works in Pissouri with it's ruling family and all it controls

Anders


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

Not to take anything away from the suffering of this family, but this happens everywhere. Take a look at this:

MEDIA BLACKOUT: Militia is Holding Pennsylvania Town Hostage | Political Blind Spot

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

It certainly sounds like a bad situation and I know that you have told me and Dennis about the 'ruling family' in Pissouri. Thankfully this sort of thing is not the norm but I do remember thinking when you told us about h ow much this one family has control things in Pissouri that I wouldn't want to live there
I do hope that you and Yuliya never have such problems:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2013)

Veronica said:


> It certainly sounds like a bad situation and I know that you have told me and Dennis about the 'ruling family' in Pissouri. Thankfully this sort of thing is not the norm but I do remember thinking when you told us about h ow much this one family has control things in Pissouri that I wouldn't want to live there
> I do hope that you and Yuliya never have such problems:fingerscrossed:


She lives 600 meter from us but we have no problem. But it points to a problem that ofc is bigger in a small village like Pissouri. 

But it seem that we are accepted for what we do. Where ever we talk to someone from the village they know who we are and what we do, and they seem to like it. Both Cypriots and expats.

Anders


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> She lives 600 meter from us but we have no problem. But it points to a problem that ofc is bigger in a small village like Pissouri.
> 
> But it seem that we are accepted for what we do. Where ever we talk to someone from the village they know who we are and what we do, and they seem to like it. Both Cypriots and expats.
> 
> Anders


....and you're bigger than them!!!



Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

He's bigger than anyone


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

We both read this thread with a sense of disbelief - not disbelieving what had been written but that such a situation could happen. The poor family at the heart of this affair must be both distraught and now be unsure which way to turn. What the husband must feel cannot be imagined.

In a foreign country, where some disregard the rule of law and the condoning of such behaviour is apparent, they must be desperate for help. Pete is right that stories like this can suggest that behaviour such as this is rife in Cyprus, but we will all have a different take on our host country. Many British people we have talked to have expressed nothing but delight at the way they have been welcomed here, and our experience echoes this. Almost everybody we talk to has been helpful and friendly and welcoming.

Ironically we had initially planned to move to Pissouri, and it just didn't happen, and - after reading this tragic story - we are delighted we did not. Friends there think it is a delightful place to live so it just shows how many sides to a situation and a place there can be.

What does the future hold for this family? They are obviously very determined not to be intimidated and move away from their home, but I am not sure I would dig my heels in for three years. I can only hope the "powers that be" take this matter as seriously, and sort out these bullies and root out any corruption they find locally. Only time will tell.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2013)

MacManiac said:


> We both read this thread with a sense of disbelief - not disbelieving what had been written but that such a situation could happen. The poor family at the heart of this affair must be both distraught and now be unsure which way to turn. What the husband must feel cannot be imagined.
> 
> In a foreign country, where some disregard the rule of law and the condoning of such behaviour is apparent, they must be desperate for help. Pete is right that stories like this can suggest that behaviour such as this is rife in Cyprus, but we will all have a different take on our host country. Many British people we have talked to have expressed nothing but delight at the way they have been welcomed here, and our experience echoes this. Almost everybody we talk to has been helpful and friendly and welcoming.
> 
> ...


The husband soon comes home from his tour. Just hope he is not one of the many very damaged souls that come back from the war. Then everything can happen.

However about Pissouri, this showed up in a local forum today

WANTED: Somebody to help Pissouri !!! I was just informed that the tonight's usual Pissouri Council Meeting (which takes place at the first Tuesday of each month) was cancelled because the majority of the Councillors did not show up! I really wonder when the problems of Pissouri will be addressed ! When will the under study projects will be realized in order to enhance the local economy and the prosperity of our Community! And of course i really wonder how come and this tactic is performed always from the same Councilors! Should i believe that its a kind of conspiracy? Who shall make decisions in order to resolve the Community's problems, individual or collective? It really looks like that those persons did not have a plan.. an idea... or a dream about Pissouri! What a pity! WANTED: Somebody to help Pissouri !!!

This happens every month since the election. Just crazy

Anders


----------



## hiatusxenia (May 6, 2013)

This is horrible and if anyone knows this family, this is what they should do.

Remember first of all that this is not England, although of course it's not wise to get on the bad side of yobs anywhere - as the many families whose relatives have been beaten up or killed for remonstrating with them will testify.

Although nothing will happen to the family itself - I can almost guarantee that something will happen to the animals, especially the dogs. The favourite weapon of the disgruntled Cypriot is poison.

Don't believe me? Sadly I had experience of this when I lived there and my CYPRIOT husband unfortunately had to sack an employee. I had to watch one of my beloved Pointers die almost in front of me. The poor little mite died in the car on the way to the vet and it's something I will never forget. Fortunately we obviously had 'connections' of our own and the trouble (of which there was a lot more) stopped. But what hope has a lone Englishwoman against that? 

The only solution, demeaning as it is, is to go to the head of this 'ruling family' and apologise most profusely for any perceived insult and ask for his help. Although without understanding the Greek mentality, I'm not sure if she will be able to do this effectively. Do the family have any real 'local' friends? If so, they should ask them to go with them to grovel. In the meantime in case this does not work, they should start to look for somewhere else to go. Tell them to put up the white flag, so to speak, and things may settle down. The act of an English person actually apologising and being contrite will no doubt help to settle whatever feathers have been ruffled.

Can I say, this is not just giving in or backing down. There are a lot of back stories going on here, quite apart from the actual cause of the dispute, which very few English people will be able to comprehend. While usually more than willing to live and let live, a lot of Cypriots still hold a very big grudge against the English. The main person involved may have lost someone in the 'troubles' or is experiencing economic hardship. The fact that the husband is a serving in the military probably doesn't go down well either. Cypriots vehemently disagree with our foreign policy and what they see as meddling in other countries. You would probably all be quite surprised to discover what they actually feel about us! Also, none of us here know exactly what went on during these arguments or what was actually said. 

Personally, if I were in her position I would do this to save my dogs. It will at least buy them some time or it might just stop everything. It's worth a try.

Failing that, tell her to move. Far from the current village, where they can start afresh. In the meantime they should not let the dogs out unattended and the garden should be inspected before they do.


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

It would take some doing to 'grovel' to the people responsible for this outrage, not something I could do for sure. If this is the norm in order to stop being persecuted then no wonder they act like despots. typical bullies. Good luck to them


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

bwfcwood said:


> It would take some doing to 'grovel' to the people responsible for this outrage, not something I could do for sure. If this is the norm in order to stop being persecuted then no wonder they act like despots. typical bullies. Good luck to them


"All that is necessary for the triumph of evil is that good men do nothing". Edmund Burke

Acquiescence is never the answer.


----------



## hiatusxenia (May 6, 2013)

Yes, normally I would agree. It's outrageous. I'm simply pointing out that she's a woman on her own and moreover with a young child. In a foreign country where the laws don't mean so much. Are any of you going to help back her up? Maybe you could, with a committed newspaper and media campaign, etc. Otherwise I'm not so sure.

Also, while I did use the word 'grovel' - a bit of - let's call it 'mediation' might very well help to defuse what sounds like an already volatile situation. After all, we none of us know exactly what happened and whether the language barrier has allowed sensitivities on both sides to be heightened, rightly or wrongly. 

It would perhaps be helpful if the lady herself were a forum member and would post a reply! I hate to think of someone having to endure this. It must be very frightening.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2013)

hiatusxenia said:


> Yes, normally I would agree. It's outrageous. I'm simply pointing out that she's a woman on her own and moreover with a young child. In a foreign country where the laws don't mean so much. Are any of you going to help back her up? Maybe you could, with a committed newspaper and media campaign, etc. Otherwise I'm not so sure.
> 
> Also, while I did use the word 'grovel' - a bit of - let's call it 'mediation' might very well help to defuse what sounds like an already volatile situation. After all, we none of us know exactly what happened and whether the language barrier has allowed sensitivities on both sides to be heightened, rightly or wrongly.
> 
> It would perhaps be helpful if the lady herself were a forum member and would post a reply! I hate to think of someone having to endure this. It must be very frightening.


She is the member of many other forums and it would not help. Somehow I think she is not very pleased with the attention this media run has caused.

And don't forget that if she want she can get help from the British Forces, even if it is only to re-home her.

And ofc there is always two sides on a coin.

Anders


----------



## hiatusxenia (May 6, 2013)

Yes, I rather guessed that, Anders! 

I enjoy reading your thoughtful posts.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

It is a really sorry story, especially as animals are involved and to move to another property with a single child is do-able, it's not so easy when you have a small menagerie to rehome too. It sounds like something from the Wild West.......

Pity we can't send for Jack Reacher to sort it out.


----------



## Sammy69 (Sep 23, 2013)

*Cyprus Way*

At the start of this article it is stated that whenever humans come into conflict it is the pets that suffer first, I think that the crux of many of the disputes are in fact the pets. I am ex military as are all my family, I have every sympathy with this family and the intimadation they have suffered is disgraceful, but I must ask why does any family need 5 dogs ? Many dog owners are completely oblivious to the distress caused by barking or unruly dogs, they don't seem to hear them. I have also read on this forum about the ban on dogs on beaches, good on the Cypriot councils for this wise decision. There are far too many British people who treat animals like little children and provide none of the training that dogs should have. I have family who lived in Zakiki ( ? ) some years ago and they were treated with the utmost respect and consideration by the local Cypriot community, they brought no animals and were mindful of local customs and sensitivities and I don't think that arriving in a community with 5 dogs showed much consideration for other inhabitants and I can understand how relationships with neighbours got off to such a bad start.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2013)

Sammy69 said:


> At the start of this article it is stated that whenever humans come into conflict it is the pets that suffer first, I think that the crux of many of the disputes are in fact the pets. I am ex military as are all my family, I have every sympathy with this family and the intimadation they have suffered is disgraceful, but I must ask why does any family need 5 dogs ? Many dog owners are completely oblivious to the distress caused by barking or unruly dogs, they don't seem to hear them. I have also read on this forum about the ban on dogs on beaches, good on the Cypriot councils for this wise decision. There are far too many British people who treat animals like little children and provide none of the training that dogs should have. I have family who lived in Zakiki ( ? ) some years ago and they were treated with the utmost respect and consideration by the local Cypriot community, they brought no animals and were mindful of local customs and sensitivities and I don't think that arriving in a community with 5 dogs showed much consideration for other inhabitants and I can understand how relationships with neighbours got off to such a bad start.


The coin has two sides as stated before in this thread

But about the dogs. The biggest problem with barking dogs probably come from the Cypriots and the way many of them keep and treat their dogs. We live in Pissouri in a very rural place, but 1 km from us live a Cypriot that keep at least 15 hunting dogs in cages. They constantly bark from before sunrise until they get fed, and then now and then during day. 

You can't blame expats from UK or other countries for these problems, its really unfair. The problems come from individuals, regardless of origin, and they are not isolated to Cyprus or southern Europe, SPCA in UK and other countries is a proof of that

Anders


----------



## Sammy69 (Sep 23, 2013)

15 Hunting dogs, you have my sympathy, that is outrageous. Are there any legal avenues open to residents to challenge this situation ? Or do you just put up with it in the name of peace ?


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2013)

Sammy69 said:


> 15 Hunting dogs, you have my sympathy, that is outrageous. Are there any legal avenues open to residents to challenge this situation ? Or do you just put up with it in the name of peace ?


If the land is agriculture land as in this case, there is nothing to do. And if the owner has connections in the village then it is wise to keep your mouth shut

Anders


----------



## John43 (Sep 13, 2013)

Anders, how long you have been living in Cyprus?


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

John43 said:


> Anders, how long you have been living in Cyprus?





Anders said:


> And if the owner has connections in the village then it is wise to keep your mouth shut


Clearly long enough to know how things work 

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2013)

John43 said:


> Anders, how long you have been living in Cyprus?


Believe me, I live in Pissouri and see every day how the Cyprus system works

Anders


----------



## hiatusxenia (May 6, 2013)

Don't know how/why you all stand it! Whenever I feel the slightest bit homesick for Cyprus I make sure I read this forum and find it soon passes.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2013)

hiatusxenia said:


> Don't know how/why you all stand it! Whenever I feel the slightest bit homesick for Cyprus I make sure I read this forum and find it soon passes.


There is always positive and negative things in all countries. For us the positive things way much heavier. Where ever you live in the world you have to take the bad with the good.

We love Cyprus and will for sure stay

Anders


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

hiatusxenia said:


> Don't know how/why you all stand it! Whenever I feel the slightest bit homesick for Cyprus I make sure I read this forum and find it soon passes.


That's strange as when I think about the UK, I'm glad I chose here.:wave:


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

Vegaanders said:


> The coin has two sides as stated before in this thread
> 
> But about the dogs. The biggest problem with barking dogs probably come from the Cypriots and the way many of them keep and treat their dogs. We live in Pissouri in a very rural place, but 1 km from us live a Cypriot that keep at least 15 hunting dogs in cages. They constantly bark from before sunrise until they get fed, and then now and then during day.
> 
> ...


You're not wrong Anders:


----------



## hiatusxenia (May 6, 2013)

I know you're right, Anders! The voice of reason! 

I think it was my own dog being poisoned which eventually made me leave. I remember standing at the vet - unable to help. Police - unable to help. Neighbours: "it was only a dog, you can get another one". My small son crying at my side and me unable to explain or console him. And all this despite my father being greek and my husband a greek Cypriot. That feeling of being completely powerless.

I hope that with time, people like you can have an influence and change attitudes.


----------

